# The Paul Gilbert lick...



## distressed_romeo (Dec 31, 2006)

This is one lick I've never quite mastered (yet!). If you don't know the one I'm talking about, slap yourself, and go get 'Intense Rock'...

How does everyone here prefer to play it? Do you start with an upstroke or downstroke? Personally I can get it much faster and smoother starting with an upstroke, but that's probably related to my economy picking technique. I still practice the other variation though, just because I still feel alternate picking is an important discipline for the right hand. I like to play it all-legato as well.

Anyone have any cool variations on it? It's fun creating pivoting licks by moving the top note up or down on each repeat. It's also cool creating a diminished motif and moving it in minor thirds up the neck, or using string skipping or stretched fingerings to spread the intervals out more (Space Invader noises FTW!!!).

Anyone?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2006)

which one are you talking about, i dont have intense rock right yet.. i'm probably familiar with it.. is it the one that goes something like:


```
-----------12-----------------14------------
---------------------------------------------
-12-14-16----16-14-12-14-16----------------
```

or had that pattern or something?


----------



## 777 (Dec 31, 2006)

One Of These Maybe??


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't have GP so I can't see 777's licks...

Yeah, it was the pattern similar to the one MetalKen's shown.


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 1, 2007)

```
-------------10-------------------------------
-9-10-12-13-----13-12-10-9-------------------
```

I'd alternate the top note by moving it up to E, F#, G. 


```
-----------10-----------15-12-10------------------
-10-12-13-----13-12-10-----------13-12-----------
```

I always liked this one straight from PG.


----------

